# A soft embroidery patch?



## contractseven (Nov 27, 2007)

I was looking around to get patches made but I noticed that they are all the hard patches you see on uniforms. I have a patch or what seems to be an embroidered patch that is soft. There is no rise on the print and the fabric is soft and flimsy like a piece of cloth. Where would I find some to print like that or what would you call that? Is it embroidery or am I mistaken.
Thank you


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

i use ubli-flock from johnson plastics, it works great with sublimation, can easyily cut it out and press onany material. i use it when customers want cooton or dark colored shirts. good luck


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

contractseven said:


> I was looking around to get patches made but I noticed that they are all the hard patches you see on uniforms. I have a patch or what seems to be an embroidered patch that is soft. There is no rise on the print and the fabric is soft and flimsy like a piece of cloth. Where would I find some to print like that or what would you call that? Is it embroidery or am I mistaken.
> Thank you


It might be a patch made with felt. That's the softest I have seen embroidered patches. 

Put up a picture, let us have a look.


----------



## Royb (Dec 20, 2007)

Some badges are made with what is called a "Water Soluable" material, that just leaves the stitching behind after washing. Giving a very soft feel to it.


----------



## trump (Nov 27, 2007)

You probably want to go with a woven patch, not embroidered. Softer, flat, not raised thread on a twill, like embroidered can be. Woven gives a softer look and feel. You can get more detail with a woven patch also.


----------



## contractseven (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## HolmPatches (Feb 5, 2008)

splathead said:


> It might be a patch made with felt. That's the softest I have seen embroidered patches.
> 
> Put up a picture, let us have a look.


Maybe it's woven & not embroidered?


----------



## phocused (Sep 21, 2007)

HolmPatches said:


> Maybe it's woven & not embroidered?


yep...Schiffli


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Plus one on the woven/schiffli patch. They're usually cheaper per piece but the minimum order quantity is quite high.


----------

